# Overnight shipping?



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever used delta dash to overnight ship a hedgehog? Is it terribly expensive? anything special you have to do in order to ship? Trying to figure out how to get a hedgie from Idaho to Indiana.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I would not recommend shipping a hedgehog at this time of year. Most of the cargo areas on plans are not heated and would be to cold for the little one. They also might spend some time out side before being loaded and unloaded witch is WAY to cold. Best bet is to drive or do a pet taxi serves.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Hedgehogs shipped this time of year will have hand warmers/body warmers included, which is enough to keep them cozy. It's not ideal, but it's feasible. We just had two babies shipped from Michigan to Seattle a few weeks ago and there were no problems. I'd recommend waiting until spring if possible, but it's not out of the question.

Any breeder you're speaking to should be able to give you a price estimate for shipping. Continental and Delta are the two options - Frontier also does it as well, but their routes are more limited. The shipping itself is typically around $180, roughly, and then there's the gas money for driving to the airport, $25 for an airline-approved carrier, and a little extra for bags/liners that are included. For breeders that offer it, it's around $250-300 total.

However, as far as I know there aren't any airports in Idaho that have those airlines. If I remember correctly, my mentor has had multiple people from Idaho drive all the way to her (near Seattle, WA) to get babies because they can't be shipped. We also have someone from Idaho who will be driving to pick a baby up.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

It was actually me who would have been shipping a adult rescue but the new owners have just decided to fly up and pick Beep up instead of shipping. They will be checking with the airline to see if they can bring her onto the plane with them instead of having to place her into the cargo hold.
If they will have to put her into cargo, how is the best way to keep her safe? I assume they will be using a small plastic cat type travel cage unless you think there is a better option?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

A few airlines allow hedgehogs in the cabin, I believe Southwest is one of them, but I'm 95% sure that Delta and Continental don't allow it. You'll need an airline-approved hard-sided carrier for the hedgehog to be in cargo. Food and water are required, in little bowls that clip onto the front. Give her a liner, a fleece sleeping bag, and you can give her a few extra blankets as well. Either include several hand warmers (in balled up socks or sewn/buttoned inside fleece covers that you can make yourself) or one of the larger body warmers. Some airlines require a vet certificate as well, you'll want to look into all of that too. Taking it in the cabin typically is going to be at least $100.


----------

